# Sony HX950



## bzal1122 (Sep 18, 2011)

Robert, will you be getting these in? be nice to get this on your shootout wall, after your move.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hopefully he will. I'd be interested in seeing how this display performs. :T


----------



## tele1962 (Mar 7, 2012)

mechman said:


> Hopefully he will. I'd be interested in seeing how this display performs. :T


Me to.:T:T

Some more info on it here:

http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/sony-xbr-55hx950/4505-6482_7-35431205.html

& here:

http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/sony-kdl-55hx953-201208292151.htm


----------

